# 400 ranger side slip



## bob ny (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a 400 ranger with snow plow that works ok with one problem . When I angle the plow and push snow the rear end of the ranger goes sideways. I have extra 200 lbs in the dump body now .Are there special tires that I should buy?If so what thread should i buy ?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i run itp mud lites
you must think about all you use the ranger for around the house/farm etc
i would rec-amend itp mudlites by far an awesome mud and snow tire
do some research online about tires many of them say m/s which mud and snow


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't recommend chains enough. A good set of 2 link v-bar chains combined with maybe a little more ballast will make a big difference.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cant go wrong with adding some more weight either the_experience is correct also make sure it is as far backas possible


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

bob ny;1527412 said:


> I have a 400 ranger with snow plow that works ok with one problem . When I angle the plow and push snow the rear end of the ranger goes sideways. I have extra 200 lbs in the dump body now .Are there special tires that I should buy?If so what thread should i buy ?


What year is it
Is the front end staying lock in You may want look at the hubs make sure they have oil If they have no oil they dont work right

I run Duro Power Grip on my ranger This yr put set on my Sportsman


----------



## bob ny (Dec 2, 2012)

My ranger is a 2011 400 with 26 hours and freshly back from the dealers 25 hour check . 
mechanically it is sound .I am looking for two pieces of 1/2 in of steel diamond plate to fit in the bottom of the dump so i do not loose any space and i will look into tires. my driveway is 1/2 mile long plus turn around and parking/ I had a Suzuki side kick for 11 years until the frame rusted out and it lengthened out the wheel base.thanks for the responces bob w.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Chains and weight make any plow vehicle better. The plate is great idea. Do you have any pics of the stretched Sidekick?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

bob ny;1527759 said:


> My ranger is a 2011 400 with 26 hours and freshly back from the dealers 25 hour check .
> mechanically it is sound .I am looking for two pieces of 1/2 in of steel diamond plate to fit in the bottom of the dump so i do not loose any space and i will look into tires. my driveway is 1/2 mile long plus turn around and parking/ I had a Suzuki side kick for 11 years until the frame rusted out and it lengthened out the wheel base.thanks for the responces bob w.


Say one way I seen a guy do this He took 2 5 gal buckets with concrete and took 2'' sq tube of steel and mount to the hitch 
He kinda built a little hitch hauler for his ranger
What I did on a Big Bear once I injected the tires with antifreeze
With my Sportsman I found out when I struted the rear end it doesnt slip and slide sideways as bad holds its ground better


----------



## bob ny (Dec 2, 2012)

2COR517;1527867 said:


> Chains and weight make any plow vehicle better. The plate is great idea. Do you have any pics of the stretched Sidekick?


The stretched wheel base was an attempt at humor. I parted the sidekick out and saved the plow ,lights and tires (went on wifes car for winter .THANK YOU bob w.


----------

